# III./Erganzungsgeschwader 2 Me 262



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my Tamiya 1/100 scale Me 262 I recently finished, the model was built O.O.B. except for the decals which were mostly from my spares box so I could come up with the markings for ''white 7'' of III./EJG 2 an aircraft that was captured mostly intact by U.S. forces at Neubiberg in 1945.

The model was mostly sprayed freehanded except for a couple places where I needed to have a sharp edge.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Itty bitty pretty!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Sweet! :hat:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work once again, thanks for showing.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John, Seaview, and Cro-Magnon Man, thanks for looking!

Agentsmith


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

really great build. this is a cool looking aircraft.
And I really enjoy your black and white photography.

:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you CJTORINO,
I like this scale, too bad the surface detail was not a little better. Last year I built a couple 1/144 scale Eduard Me 262s and even though they were pretty small kits the surface detail was good but at the same time very subtle. Tamiya could easily do much better if they chose to remake these 1/100 scale kits.

Agentsmith


----------

